# Royal Blue Orange Eye Blue Tiger is berried (from November's fish auction)



## waynec

My Royal Blue Orange Eye Blue Tiger is berried. I got this shrimp from the November's fish auction.























Thanks for watching.


----------



## Gaia

Congrats! Gorgeous shrimp! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DunderBear

Just curious how many and how much did you get them at the auction for?


----------



## VElderton

Hope you are successful raising a few more of these little beasties


----------



## funkycat

Awesome! The tangerine tiger I got at the auction is berried too!









I clearly need a better camera though

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr fox

Well the blue bolts and got from the auction aren't even blue blue bolts. It was hard to see what they were in the moss. I'm glad your shrimps are doing well.


----------



## waynec

You are very lucky funkycat. You bought two Tangerine Tigers and turns out one is a male and one is a female. If your tank is big, I don't know how your single male shrimp finds the female. I had about 21 Blue Ruby (Blue dream) babies to start. Most of them died, Now I have about 7 shrimps left. Only one is berried for about two weeks. 

I got my Orange Eye Royal Blue Tiger shrimp at the auction for $12.0. There was only one OERBT shrimp auctioned. It went for only $12.0 I think it was because there was only one shrimp and the shrimp didn't look healthy. It had an arched back. I believe it was transforming. After the transformation it looks normal and it turns out to be a female.

I crossing them with a regular blonde/slightly blue Orange Eye tiger. I notice when the OEBT shrimps are healthy their Orange Eyes grow brightly. When they are not healthy, the Orange Eyes lose their grow. Is that a known fact?


----------



## waynec

Funkycat, how are your Tangerine Tiger Shrimps? Has the female Shrimp delivered yet?


----------



## waynec

My Blue Ruby shrimp has delivered and I see about 5-6 shrimplets. Unfortunately, the mother shrimp died after.









My Royal Blue Tiger shrimp has been berried for about 3 weeks now. She still has not delivered yet. So slow.









Can someone identify this shrimp below?









Thanks,


----------



## funkycat

waynec said:


> Funkycat, how are your Tangerine Tiger Shrimps? Has the female Shrimp delivered yet?


Nope, the blue dream did but some babies are orange.....so either didn't breed true or something funky happened.

Tangerine tiger has been berried for 3+ weeks. Haha so hopefully any day now

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynec

Looks like Tiger shrimps carry their eggs longer than the blue dream shrimps. Just like the CRS. Great that your Tangerine Tigers are doing well. I don't want to count the eggs before they hatch. I hope we can get to the point when we can trade shrimps if you want to.


----------



## waynec

I only have one Royal Blue Tiger shrimp. I am not touching my tank (change water, add water) until the shrimp gives birth. It is fun and nervous when you start your colony with only one female shrimp.


----------



## waynec

Hi Funkycat:

How is your Berried Tangerine Tiger shrimp?

My Orange Eye Royal Blue Tiger shrimp gave birth today. I don't see the babies yet. They are hiding somewhere.

Yesterday's Photo:









Today's Photo (Not carrying eggs anymore):









Happy Holidays !!!


----------



## funkycat

I have a bit of a puzzle right now as all the shrimplets running around are either deep blue or orange so I'm suspecting the tangerine tiger had shrimplets and got berried again so quickly I didn't notice.

All is well though as I currently as both females who laid eggs are already berried again!!
I also picked up 3 more tangerine tigers from ska shrimps and one of those grew up and is berried too. The colony is coming 



















Really happy with the blue dream babies, they have a super deep blue colour

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynec

I think your Tangerine Tiger eggs have not hatched yet. If you see eyes in the eggs? If you do, the chance that your Tiger eggs have not hatch is high. Newly eggs don't usually have eyes.


----------



## funkycat

Oh i dunno about the eggs, i just see alot of tangerine shrimplets running around, so something hatchd in round 1


----------



## waynec

Nice. Congrats. I only saw one OEBT shrimplet. My tank is only 15g. I wonder where they hide.


----------



## waynec

No, I still have not seen any more shrimplets. I looked everywhere. Maybe they all died. Sad.


----------



## waynec

Good news. Last night I actually saw about five shrimplets around the pre-filter. It is kind of scary watching them crawling around the pre-filter. They are so small, they can easily get suck into the filter.


----------



## Gaia

waynec said:


> Good news. Last night I actually saw about five shrimplets around the pre-filter. It is kind of scary watching them crawling around the pre-filter. They are so small, they can easily get suck into the filter.


I'm so glad you found them!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkycat

Yea! They're so good at hiding, haha I can't find em til a couple weeks after the female drops em

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynec

I am not sure if it is my water (300 tds) or my soil (no soil). I don't see any Royal Blue Tiger shrimplets. I only I see a few shrimplets from the normal OEBT shrimps.

The good thing is, the Royal Blue Orange Eye Tiger shrimp is berried again. I hope this time I get more success?

Funkycat, do you have any pictures of your Tangerine Tiger shrimplets?


----------



## funkycat

waynec said:


> I am not sure if it is my water (300 tds) or my soil (no soil). I don't see any Royal Blue Tiger shrimplets. I only I see a few shrimplets from the normal OEBT shrimps.
> 
> The good thing is, the Royal Blue Orange Eye Tiger shrimp is berried again. I hope this time I get more success?
> 
> Funkycat, do you have any pictures of your Tangerine Tiger shrimplets?


I don't know anything about shrimp genetics but is it possible the royal gene is recessive/not expressing itself. That's why you only see OEBT babies?










Week old tangerine shrimplet from the second batch










One from the first batch










Blue dream shrimplet

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynec

Nice. I see you have ADA soil. I don't have soil. I thought Tiger shrimps need higher pH. Your shrimps grow fast. My OEBT shrimplets grow very slowly.

Here are my OEBT shrimplets. They are colorless right now but they already have orange eyes.


----------



## funkycat

waynec said:


> Nice. I see you have ADA soil. I don't have soil. I thought Tiger shrimps need higher pH. Your shrimps grow fast. My OEBT shrimplets grow very slowly.


Its actually Tropica soil. Haha yea they're growing quite quickly.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynec

funkycat said:


> Its actually Tropica soil. Haha yea they're growing quite quickly.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I have never heard of Tropica soil for shrimp tanks. Where can you buy this soil?


----------



## funkycat

waynec said:


> I have never heard of Tropica soil for shrimp tanks. Where can you buy this soil?


I got it from April's. Tropics powder soil

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pigcold

I'm glad to find this forum about tiger shrimp. I have lots regular yellow tiger at home and I'm thinking to get some OEBT from shrimp fever or SKA for upgrade the challenge.

Have you try to find more OEBT from local breeders? 

Thanks,

Pigcold


----------



## waynec

Sad. I have rock that keeps on increasing the TDS of the water 300+ ppm (I didn't know at first). They were doing so well. So I kept on changing water to lower the tds. This killed all of my shrimps except a few blue dream babies and two babies OEBT shrimps.

I made another water change but removed the rock now. My TDS appears to have stabilized. 

I hope the two babies will grow up. For some reason, they grow so slowly. I don't know why. I raised OEBT shrimps before, they used to grow fast.


----------



## MDT

Sorry for your loss  I think most of us have been there one way or another. Dont give up on them.


----------



## MananaP

Nice Wayne,

I see you are still keeping shrimps.

I have a few tanks left for shrimps - don't have much time...


----------



## funkycat

Sorry to hear about your shrimp! Hopefully the oebt will grow up and start breeding. Are these still babies of the one you got at the auction? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynec

Hi Stephen:

Good to hear from you again. I haven't heard from you on BCAquaria for awhile. I thought you got married and quit the hobby.

Do you have any OEBT Royal Tiger? I hate to give up so easily. I want to get 2-3 more Royal Blue Orange Eye Tiger shrimps and try again.

Wayne



MananaP said:


> Nice Wayne,
> 
> I see you are still keeping shrimps.
> 
> I have a few tanks left for shrimps - don't have much time...


----------



## waynec

I am not sure. Very sad. All because of a stupid rock. My water tds definitely has stablized after I removed the rock. Measured the tds again. Little change. Let me know when you have some tangerine tigers for sale.

Wayne



funkycat said:


> Sorry to hear about your shrimp! Hopefully the oebt will grow up and start breeding. Are these still babies of the one you got at the auction?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## waynec

Assuming my two OEBT do survive. I believe the probability of getting a male and a female is only 1/2 ~= 50%. So I can only pray.

2 out of 4 possible choices is a pair.

male male
female female
male female
female male



funkycat said:


> Sorry to hear about your shrimp! Hopefully the oebt will grow up and start breeding. Are these still babies of the one you got at the auction?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MananaP

waynec said:


> Hi Stephen:
> 
> Good to hear from you again. I haven't heard from you on BCAquaria for awhile. I thought you got married and quit the hobby.
> 
> Do you have any OEBT Royal Tiger? I hate to give up so easily. I want to get 2-3 more Royal Blue Orange Eye Tiger shrimps and try again.
> 
> Wayne


Hi Wayne,

Yes i did get married and did get too busy for the hobby however i'm trying to bounce back with way fewer tanks for shrimps. I have a lot of tigers now since i started to breed them again. I will probably post some for sale soon on the forum.


----------



## _noob

Did someone say oebt?  Would love to try and get some from a local source


----------



## MananaP

_noob said:


> Did someone say oebt?  Would love to try and get some from a local source


 Should really set up new tank for OEBT.


----------



## LSCHWARTZ

That last shrimp you posted looks like these.
http://www.shrimpfever.com/shop/livestock-shrimp/blue-velvet-shrimp/
I have some myself.


----------

